# Puppy biting older dog



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

Ok, I know they'll probably work this out just fine without my input but I want to make sure there's nothing I can do to improve the situation.

My 2-month-old puppy is harassing my 12-year-old dog. He is so patient with her! But she bites his feet, she bites his muzzle, and generally won't quite harassing him. When she gets really crazy I put her in the bathroom to rest for a while (mostly to give me and Augie a rest!). 

Sometimes she gets really crazy and he still never reprimands her! He's definitely got control of everything. Mostly he'll let her have toys but he's clearly LETTING her have them. Yesterday I put down a fresh kong and he let her know it was his. But he keeps letting her bite him, to the extent that a lot of times he almost trips and falls (he's got arthritis on top of this).

Is there anything I can do other than separating them (and is that a good thing to do or is it better to let them work it out?)?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I always separate in these situations. Also, shows them who is in charge. Puppies can be really annoying to big dogs. Eventually, your old dog is going tell her off.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I also have a 12 year old dog, she's a Chihuahua. My 3 month old GS puppy constantly bugs her. We just monitor them when they are playing and hardly ever leave them together unsupervised. She can hold her own, but sometimes he gets too rough and we have to separate them. 

When we are not there, she is inside and he is outside. It's getting a lot better now, but the first month was tough.


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

While I'm with them, I'm trying substitution like I do with everything I'd rather she not bite/chew. I'm telling her "no" and then handing her something else. Hmm...now that I think about it...is that a mixed message? If you bite Augie you get a toy?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Crates and gates.







It's really important to give your older dog a safe space where he can relax without getting mauled.


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

I kept her on leash all day today, tethered to me most of the time, so he got a nice holiday from her. It amazes me though - even if she's tethered to something other than me, sometimes he won't walk away from her when she bites. Does he like it?!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with giving your older dog the option for some peace and quiet.

However, I do think there are older dogs out there who are just incredibly patient with puppies. In fact, I think most well socialized dogs know that a puppy is a puppy and give them a lot of patience and license to do what they want. Dogs innately understand that puppy's mouths are the primary way in which they interact with and learn about the world. 

Remember that dogs skin is much, much tougher than human skin so what looks like painful bites to you might not be too bad for a dog. At some point, your older dog is possibly going to "yelp" at the younger dog when she bites too hard and/or he's going to tell her off when she gets to an age (5 or 6 months) when puppy behavior is no longer allowed. Your older dog can teach your younger dog a lot in these ways.

If you're confident that your older dog is truly patient and isn't going to snap or bite inappropriately (a growl, baring teeth, even a snarl can be appropriate warning signs from one dog to another to "back off" as long as he doesn't bite without warning), that he feels he has someplace to go if he needs some puppy-free space, and that he can assert himself if he needs to, then I think they have the basis of a great, long-lasting relationship! (Obviously, if you have any concerns -- and it doesn't sound like you do -- that your older dog might get fed up and quickly escalate, then you need to intervene constantly.)

PS I don't think that "redirecting" to another toy to bite on is rewarding your puppy for biting the other dog -- it's simply teaching her that there are things that are OK to bite on and things that aren't.


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

Ok, cool. I give them quite a bit of separate time, but when they are together it just seems like she is CONSTANTLY bugging him. But he has always been an extremly patient, laid-back dog, so I guess it isn't surprising he'd be like this with her. He lets her know his limits in regard to some things, but the nipping just keeps going on and he rarely says a word (a yelp now and again if she gets too rough and that's all). So we'll just keep redirecting, giving space from time to time, and letting him set his own boundaries I guess.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My 31/2mo. pup is doing the same w/ my dog. The dog is very fuzzy, so it's not bites, the pup is pulling and yanking fur. My dog just takes it endlessly. I feel bad for her, but on the other hand it's pay back time. She did the same to my senior a few yrs back when she was a pup. 
They loved to tug a toy together initially, but since the puppy always wins, my dog has lost interest in the game. 
I seperate them for large portions of the day, because even if my dog can handle it, I can't. 
Walks would be unbearable if the puppy didn't know "leave it" and "no". This eve. I had the puppy carry her toy so her mouth was occupied.


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

Zigg was doing that to Mouse, my three year old mutt. She would take it like it was nothing. But I could tell she didn't like it. After about a week she finally got sick of it and gave her a nip. Zigg wasn't injured but now it only really happens when they are playing in the park.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

We're going through this, a bit, with Kerchak and Dusty.
When Kerchak first arrived Dusty knew he could jump on the bed and get out of his way and get some peace.
Now Kerchak can follow him.
We're teaching Kerchak that the couch is off limits, and so Dusty can get up there and have some quiet time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is the same way with my sister's dog.

He is CONSTANTLY biting her on the muzzle, feet, legs, tail, face, etc.

She does put him in his place for about 1 second then he is on his back trying to bite her again. 

I have now come to the conclusion that Stark needs some down time as do I and Senna (sister's dog).

If I see him get out of control then in the crate he goes.

He has laid off the cats and is more gentle with my Maine **** kitten who instigates play but is very rough with Senna my sister's 20lbs dog.

I have an X-Pen that I seperate him with and then if he is still out of control, I crate him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You're puppy is exercising his puppy license... it's a "gift" from your older dog, and it has a termination date - also determined by your older dog.

I'd let them sort it out.

One day your older fellow will growl or 'air snap' and put the little devil in his place.

It all sounds normal to me.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I went thru this last Oct when I brought Bella home to our almost 12 yr old male Baron. She made his life miserable, constantly nipping his feet and biting his ears. He was/is so humble that he would never utter a sound. I felt so torn between protecting him and not being overly harsh on her. I will be honest in saying that at times I even regretted doing that to him. He had been our baby for so long and he didn't understand what the heck was going on. He would look up with his big brown eyes as if to say WHYYYY??? I did have to keep them separated,especially at night and anytime one of us were not close by to referee. There finally came a time,it was when she was around 6 months old, that she layed down next to him and put her head on his side and did not bite him and he did not get up and run away. I even have a picture of this epic moment! Now that she is 10 months old,it is much better but I really do believe that the constant getting up quickly and running off has made his degenerative spine issues much worse. I would not go thru this again with such an age difference!


----------

